# new coder needs help with tetanus vaccination



## ggparker14 (May 5, 2011)

Physician gives tetanus injection in ER. Would I be correct to code 96365? What diagnosis would I code with this procedure?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## TonyaMichelle (May 5, 2011)

I would use diagnosis code V03.7 for the tetanus shot.


----------



## LTibbetts (May 6, 2011)

No, *don't* use 96365, that is for a medication infusion treatment (like IV anitbiotics). Use 90471, for the administration, and 90718 (or 90702, if under 7 years of age) for the medication itself. Then use the ICD-9 code V06.5 for the diagnosis for the Td. The V03.7 is for the drug alone and does not include the administration of the shot, so don't use that, unless the visit is for a well-baby exam to use it as a secondary code after the V06.5 (see explaination in your coding book). Use the main reason the patient had to receive the tetanus as the primary diagnosis code for the reason for the visit, as the V06.5 is a secondary diagnosis code and can not be used as primary. Hope this helps!


----------



## TonyaMichelle (May 6, 2011)

In the post for tetanus injection, they did not indicate diptheria, so I figured it would be tetanus alone V03.7 and not combination disease. If I'm wrong please explain further. Thanks.


----------



## kumeena (May 6, 2011)

TonyaMichelle said:


> In the post for tetanus injection, they did not indicate diptheria, so I figured it would be tetanus alone V03.7 and not combination disease. If I'm wrong please explain further. Thanks.



I agree with you TONYA


----------

